
LambdaConf Fuckery: White Supremacy Under the Guise of “Inclusion” - cpitman
https://modelviewculture.com/news/lambda-conf-fuckery-white-supremacy-under-the-guise-of-inclusion
======
pklausler
When a speaker gives a technical talk at a technical conference, is it
relevant whether or not they are a horrible person?

No easy answer here. If it does matter, then we need some kind of criteria
that fairly identify the horrible persons who shouldn't be allowed to give
technical talks. If it doesn't matter, then we have to worry about whether
we've somehow legitimatized or supported the horrible person.

~~~
calibraxis
I think it's somewhat similar to your workplace. No one I know hires people
based on purely technical criteria. If your new hire goes around being racist
your coworkers, that's a problem. (A conf is not just about talks.)

In addition, software is intensely political. Moldbug would agree:
[https://medium.com/@urbit/design-of-a-digital-
republic-f2b6b...](https://medium.com/@urbit/design-of-a-digital-
republic-f2b6b3109902)

